# IBS D - 23 years of misery



## fedup.com (Dec 31, 2010)

Ive suffered with ibsd for about 23 years following a bout of food poisoning when i was 18. Im a 41 year old woman now and theres not a day goes by that i dont have some symptom or other. Every morning, without fail i wake between 4am and 7am and have severe diarrhea with cramps. I go to the toilet between 3 and 5 times within this time and on bad days can be as much as 8 times before leaving the house. Certain times of the month are worse than others, like when im on my period its ten times worse. I suffer from night sweats, stomach cramps, nausea with the pain of the cramps, stabbing pains under my rib cage that travel to my armpit, stabbing pains up my bottom, terrible bloating after meals, headaches and the God awful diarrhea every morning. For years my family have moaned at me to eat more, but i cant manage large meals, im usually full after a few mouthfuls. Im tired constantly due to having to get up during the night and have basically felt miserable for years. Ive had a pretty bad episode of it this week due to the rich Christmas food but 2 days ago i had a new symptom - ive started passing mucus in my bowel movements. I didnt realise this was also a symptom and convinced myself i had bowel cancer until i googled it this morning, thats how i stumbled across this forum. Ive found relief for the bloated feeling and cramps with childrens gripe water but for everything else ive just put up with and its now part of my life. I pray one day a cure is found, until then i sympathise with you all, really i do.Happy new year to you all. xx


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Fedup,23 years is a long time. Strange that you hadn't found this board earlier.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Jackmat,I don't find that strange at all really.I too have been suffering for decades but just found this place a couple of years ago.You have to remember that when some of us were diagnosed there was no such thing as a computer!!!!ETA....make that 3 years ago..how time flies...lol.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Thai, I hope something here can help you. IBS occurs many times as as a result of food poisoning. Sometimes it dirupts the gut function, but other times, in my opinion, it simply affects your confidence. You find yourself going to the loo repeatedly with diarrhea and you lose confidence that you will recover.Your subconscious mind controls your breathing (ie you dont use conscious thought to breathe in, breathe out, breathe in etc - its all done automatically by your subconscious mind). Your subconscious mind also plays a major role in how your gut functions. But once your gut has been perceived by your subconscious mind as a potential "weak spot" in your body, it will use your gut repeatedly to deposit pain or create grief (eg diarrhea, constipation, cramps) to DISTRACT you from whatever emotional distress you are suffering. In a nutshell, it creates physical pain to PROTECT you from dwelling on your emotional issues. You may have had some emotional problems at the time of the food poisoning (studying for exams perhaps?) or the stress from the food poisoning itself may have triggered your subconscious mind into doing its "distraction" trick. If you think that this is total [email protected], then stop reading my post right here! Otherwise, click my recovery story below.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Jackmat,I have found many things here that have helped me over the last years as well as other sites I frequent.And through trial and error over that time I have found a combo of things that has made my life 90% better than it was 3 years ago.I am not convinced my IBS was caused by food poisoning nor that it is a diversion created by my body for me to avoid emotional issues.But that is just my opinion.I am a firm believer that no one thing will work for us all.I also believe that we are all entitled to our opinion.I am glad that you have found what works for you.And I'm glad that I have found a solution for me as well.I wish the same for all the people here who have not been so fortunate.May 2011 see that happen for you all.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

fedup you should continue to read this forum.There are many treatments that can help you with both the pain and the D.All from antidepressants to Calcium to hypnosis.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

welcome and I hope you find some answers here - take a peek at my journey below, and if I may be of some help, do not hesitate to ask - or even call - I speak with many IBS patients like myself and there is hope. Usually IBS does not wake people up, but I do know there are exceptions, and as long as you have had a diagnosis of IBS from a physician and there is nothing 'else' causing your symptoms, you have come to the right place - there IS hope - I have been a sufferer since 1983 and found my help here...All the best to you.


----------



## GfSubie (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi, I've been a lurker for many years and have suffered similar to you. Symptoms started in 1980 and continue today. Three years ago, a GI suggested a gluten-free diet based on a slightly elevated blood test and a low IGA. What is interesting is my pain symptoms have totally disappeared but the D issues tend to remain. Unfortunately nobody ever recommended a biopsy to check for Celiac Disease and I didn't know better myself to ask at that time. So now I adhere to a strict GF diet which is expensive and questionable. I feel better with no pain but am I on the right track? The local world-famous hospital can't seem to "cure" me. Just wanted to share that many of us have many years of illnesss.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

fedup.com said:


> Ive suffered with ibsd for about 23 years following a bout of food poisoning when i was 18.


I am 55, my IBSD started when I was 20..and I have no life...you are not the only one..


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

GfSubie,If abstinence from wheat has ended your pain, then you are on the right track. Celestin,If I was in your position and GfSubie's position, I would try almost anything to end the diarrhea. The fact that you've both had it for so long proves you don't have a serious disease (IBS is serious enough).So, if you think you might want to try something different, please read my recovery story, and good luck.


----------



## tummytumbles (Nov 24, 2008)

Have you ever been tested for gallstones? For years I've suffered and found out I had gallbladder disease. It was removed and I am now on Cholysteramine it seems to be helping (I still have flare ups) It is worse around my period. Im also lactose intolerant. I know how it is to have this basically take over your life but frankly I am TIRED of this #### and am fighting back!! Hope you find what helps you.


----------



## toughjourney (Feb 10, 2010)

fedup.com said:


> Ive suffered with ibsd for about 23 years following a bout of food poisoning when i was 18. Im a 41 year old woman now and theres not a day goes by that i dont have some symptom or other. Every morning, without fail i wake between 4am and 7am and have severe diarrhea with cramps. I go to the toilet between 3 and 5 times within this time and on bad days can be as much as 8 times before leaving the house. Im tired constantly due to having to get up during the night and have basically felt miserable for years. Ive had a pretty bad episode of it this week due to the rich Christmas food but 2 days ago i had a new symptom - ive started passing mucus in my bowel movements. I didnt realise this was also a symptom and convinced myself i had bowel cancer until i googled it this morning, thats how i stumbled across this forum.


I am assuming that you are under a Gastroenterologist care? (not sure what you call them in the U.K.) Have you been back to the doctor lately for a more recent checkup? Though I don't believe that they can "cure" your IBS, they can diagnose any new problems and maybe update your treatment to manage some of the symptoms you are experiencing.I like you, can have IBS wake me up at night, with several jaunts to the bathroom, and like you,it can wear you out.I am glad you have joined this forum. Everyone has a story to tell, and hopefully you can glean through the information and find some nuggets of inspiration, help, support, and encouragement here.


----------



## fedup.com (Dec 31, 2010)

hi guys - thanks to you all for your comments. im just reading them all now and hoping something jumps out that ive not tried. the reason ive not joined a forum before is ive had it so long and just learned to put up with it, but over the last few months things have started to change and i got a bit scared, so out came the laptop and i started to google all my changes and stumbled onto this website. im still scared so ive booked to see the doctor. ive recently moved so ill be under a new doctor so hopefully ill get somewhere instead of being palmed off with diacalm and told to eat more fibre.ive had a few private replies to my first post and i must say, everyone has been so helpful. im in a newish relationship (2 years)and to have to go through all the details as to why i jump out of bed at 4am and dont return for hours has been so embarrassing but thankfully hes very understanding.im suffering today with cramps - the only way i can describe the pain is like someone is twisting my insides. ive just started taking aloe vera juice (vile) as recommended by the health food store. buscopan never worked, diacalm is a joke, immodium doesnt touch it. so thats why im a newcomer, i just learned to live with it, plus im a pretty private person and i never discuss this with anyone if i can help it, but we're all in the same boat here so i dont feel so closed about it.thanks for listening, i dont feel so alone now. xxxxx


----------



## PhilIBS (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi FedupI'm a 62 year old male also from Telford, suffered with IBS since mid thirties, not as severe as yourself, mainly abdominal pain & urgency.going through a bad patch at the moment with pain symptoms and have been prescribed Mebeverine tablets, which at the moment seem to be helping, but it is early days.I hope you soon find some relief from this awful illness.best wishes for the futurePhil


----------



## fedup.com (Dec 31, 2010)

hi phil, ive been on here only a few weeks and already there are 3 of us in the telford area suffering from this god forsaken illness - i had no idea there were so many sufferers!im new to telford so ive not tried out the local doctors yet, but ive booked to see one. ill mention the medication you are on and see if that is an option for me.many thanks for your reply and i hope you get some relief soon.annie xx


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

Please try Edsifan. It's been a miracle for me. (website removed) That's the website I buy it from and I do the auto-ship because I can get 2 bottles and 1 free. It's literally given me my life back.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

carolann said:


> Please try Edsifan. It's been a miracle for me. You can check it out on www.zeohealth.com/?CM12225. That's the website I buy it from and I do the auto-ship because I can get 2 bottles and 1 free. It's literally given me my life back.


What is the *?CM12225*?Seems like a referral?It makes it look like you are trying to make yourself money...


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

Siea said:


> What is the *?CM12225*?Seems like a referral?It makes it look like you are trying to make yourself money...


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

no, if you buy it from that site, I get a discount on the pills that I buy. That's not why I'm telling you try it though, it truly has been a miracle for me. You can buy it from any site for Zeohealth.


----------

